# 1974 Ford 3000 hydraulic problem



## Ben E (Sep 20, 2018)

Last week my tractors hydraulic pump started leaking. So i ordered a repair kit and put new gaskets in it. It doesnt leak now. As i order that repair kit, I also ordered rear lift repair kit because the rear arms would want to corrections (hiccups) (what the repair manual called it). I pulled it apart and found the rear pressure valve on the return filter apart. The c clip came off. So i brought a new one and put it back together. I put new o rings into the rear cylinder and remote for the front loader. It worked for 10mins then stop working when i moved it from my neighbors to my house. I saw that the remote for the front loader was leaking because i was missing a o ring. Well that didnt fix it. So i checked all o rings again multiple times, all o rings are okay. Im really frustrated. I dont know where else to go from here. Thanks for the( sorry for such a long story, thought the more info, the better).


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Ben. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in.

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## Ben E (Sep 20, 2018)

The front loader will go up but is very very slow. No movement of rear arms


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure what you are calling the rear pressure valve to return filter. Is it the back pressure valve on this slide?
https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr67519ar323079
If so, is it possible the back pressure valve retainer popped off after you started moving the tractor, or the nut for the sump return pipe came off and the pipe itself dropped?

If not the return pipe assembly, this is difficult to assess not knowing exactly what you disassembled and resealed with respect to the rear lift, or how you verified the repairs as you proceeded.

When you repaired the hydraulic pump did you test the pressure to be sure you had 2500 psi, or verify the system was fully functional, before disassembling the rear lift?

When you reassembled the lift cover to the transmission case, did you insert a steel rule to maintain the gap between the flow control override adjuster and the cam follower?


----------



## Ben E (Sep 20, 2018)

Where do i exactly measure just the pumps pressure its self. I can hook it up to the loaders hose, but that doesn't show just the pumps pressure. The manual says to hook it into the flow control.

Sorry i didn't call it right it is the back pressure valve. Do you think the retain clip came off again?, and does tightening the back pressure valve all the way in cause anything? Because there is a spring between the back pressure valve and the return filter.

Im not sure what you mean when u say steel rule. i didnt mess with any adjustments at all. all i did was put a new retainment clip/snap ring because the back pressure valve it self came out with the spring and put new seals in the rear lift cylinder and remote control for the loader, im beginning to think that back pressure valve must of came out again but it was a brand Snap ring. Ugh Frustrations


----------

